# Help with a stubborn Havanese



## sueg (Jun 10, 2007)

Can anyone please give me some advice.
I am a dog trainer and in my class I have a 7 month old male Havanese who is stubborn,unmotivated and not bothered if his owners disappear out of sight.
He will refuse to walk at times although I can get him moving but it is very hard work and obviously don't want him dragged about ( which the owners do a lot).
Would he be better on a harness?
I desperately need some hints and advice how to get this puppy moving.I am worried about what is happening at home .......
Many thanks!
Sueg


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

How do you feel he is treated at home? How is the general interaction between the dog and it's owner?

I have seen this in a Hav before, the owners were emotionally neglecting him and didn't know how to raise a dog and care for it. The breeder gave them some advice, but the ppl were either stupid or stubborn. They gave many contradictive signals to the dog as well, so it was a very confused dog. He couldn't be bothered about his owners....because they never properly bonded.

So not-Hava behaviour!

Eventually the dog was taken back by the breeder because she couldn't take it anymore.
The dog hid under the chair, and didn't even blink an eye when his owners left the house....now after 3 months, the dog is the happiest dog! The difference is truely miraculous!


----------



## sueg (Jun 10, 2007)

Many thanks for getting back to me so soon.As you can imagine I am very concerned about the whole thing.The wife is somewhat negative,the husband
tries much more.I think that classes will help the pup but I need to find out what is happening at home ( if possible) So you simply suggest much more interaction? I am concerned they will re home the pup.
Do you think a harness may be better than a collar ?
Sueg


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Yes, I would really find out how things go at home.
What kind of interaction is happening if any is happening.
Do they play? Does the dog seem happy? Do they cuddle the dog?
How is their use of voice when the interact with the dog?
Does it have a favourite toy?
Maybe the dog needs to experience that it's fun to walk.
What has helped with one other dog who was scared to go outside of the house where it lived, was cheese. Most dogs are cheese-addicts.
The owners would lure it out with cheese, little bits, and they would behave extremely cheerful and playful once outside. Of course this gradually decreased to a normal level. The dog gradually learned that outside means fun. After 2 weeks of daily practice (3 times a day) the dog loved going outside, and only now and then needed to be tempted with cheese smelling fingers (he would no longer get cheese, but would be distracted in his negative thoughts by the smell of it). Now several months later, going outside is not an issue at all.
Every dog is different, but it's worth a shot.

good luck and keep us updated!

PS: you worry about that the pup might be rehomed.....maybe it's for the best if the home situation is like I described in my previous post. Maybe you should then convince those ppl that a dog is maybe not the best companion for them.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think the best way to teach good heeling is happy. Do it in short burst and make sure you are way more exciting than anything else. Don't have the dog heel in a stressful environment (training class wth many other dogs around) and have good treats. That will help to lure the puppy into walking.

I would say that training classes can very stressful for a toy dog puppy though- I wouldn't want to heel around the room with dogs 20 times my size either!

As to the family, it sounds like they want help with the puppy- they are taking it to training classes so that is a good sign. Maybe they just are unsure of the training classes?

Amanda


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Sueg, that is really odd behaviour. I have a havanese that is a little shy, always has been since day 1, but I have never seen this  Could you describe anything else that you are observing? I think this poor little one needs to develop some trust in someone. Is the pup aloof and almost depressed like? Can he be encouraged to get a little more excited, just for the motivation? This situation makes me go hmmmmmmm, but nonetheless, it is wonderful you have taken the time to ask here, as it shows how much you care. Maybe the new home situation would be good for the pup too  Please keep us posted.


----------



## sueg (Jun 10, 2007)

I have just met up with the owner and pup again and fitted the pup with a light harness and it is walking a bit better.I think that they have yanked on his neck which has put him off.They have a lot of work to do with him but I think we will get there with lots of TLC.
Thanks for the feedback and advice
Sue g


----------



## Eileen Marshall (Apr 6, 2007)

Sueg, IM sure you have talked at lenght with these owners. How about a questionaire for them to fill out. What are their expectations and how much time are they willing to put into this puppy. Are they happy to have this puppy? Sometimes it is just too much work for some people. It could be just the wrong fit. IF she is negative the puppy knows it. He may never like these people. HE may be destined to be with someone else. I have had the experience that a dog I placed with a family pooped every night for over a year. They did everything possible to setting alarms in the middle of the night to no avail. I took the dog back and she never pooped in the house again. Just my thought reading everyones reply. Good luck


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

When we first started private training lessons with our Havanese about two months ago, he would walk fine on the leash in one direction (towards the entrance and waiting other family members), but not want to walk in the other direction. We would talk nicely and coax him, but we would keep walking (and he would be dragged). The trainer said to keep going and he would get it... and, he has. He did great at other things at training from the start -- such as sit, down and stay. He just didn't always want to walk where we were walking at first... I don't think it helped that we started his training during the winter when it was too cold to practice outside...


----------

